# online business directory submission



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

This first thing I heard about boosting your online presence is to submit your website to as many reputable online directories as possible...
I just went through and added my business to about 50+ online business directories to boost my seo. This takes some time gentlemen and ladies but I did the leg work to find the sites and you just got to go through and manually add them...
Does anybody have list...I would be willing to share a couple of mine :whistling2:

house painters


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

Best way to get a list is too google your competition and make sure you are everywhere they are.


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

I just did that, thanks for the information brother. I got a lot of new places to add my website information.
__________________
Straight Edge Painting
painters Jacksonville FL


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The best thing I did was to make a separate page for each town in my service area. 

Obviously the page title, meta title, etc is important and proper key words well interspersed in the copy. 

Some say that you should gear your site to searches by zip codes or counties, and perhaps if that's the way people in your area search for service providers, then do so. Around here, it appears people search by town.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

OwensboroPainting said:


> Best way to get a list is too google your competition and make sure you are everywhere they are.


I don't know if I quite agree with that....at least 1 of my competitors is on ripoffreport.com


----------



## BobMcDaniel (Sep 1, 2014)

I just posted a thread that contains a list of relevant construction directories: http://www.painttalk.com/f23/backli...zation-basics-construction-directories-29353/


----------



## tigerwash (Sep 24, 2014)

A Google search usually does the trick


----------

